# What does everyones bike weigh ?



## ma77smith (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,

I recently bought my first full suspension bike and I'm curious to see what other peoples bikes weigh (Hardtail or Full Sus)

It's a:

Giant AC2 - Large frame (2003)
Rock Shox Psylo XC forks
Race Face XC crank
Giant MPH disc brakes
Shimano XT throughout (apart from deore shifters)
Rigida rims/hubs with Tioga DH 2.1 tyres
Titec bars/stem/seatpost
DMR V12 pedals
Sella Italia SLR Ti saddle

I put the things on the scales yesterday and it weighed in at 32lbs

My giant XTC2 hardtail weighs 26 lbs so I notice a difference, but does 32 lbs sound about right for a 6" travel FR machine ??

What does yours weigh ?? (brief description of bike/parts)

Thanks


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Too much*

'03 FSR XC
Reba Team fork
assorted parts

27 lbs


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> '03 FSR XC
> Reba Team fork
> assorted parts
> 
> 27 lbs


 What happened to the K2?

As for weights..

Try www.light-bikes.com and http://weightweenies.starbike.com/

My bike is dead at 24lbs, it is a XTC2, with king wheels, Duke XC u-turn forks, Hayes HFX9 brakes and other mid weight/durable parts.

I have Fox forxs coming for it anytime soon and new brakes after that.. it will weight 23lbs then


----------



## ma77smith (Apr 30, 2005)

that light bikes link is dead for me :/

I don't know what I could do to get the weight of mine down without spending loads and making it weaker ! It is a large size beefy FR frame after all, so I suppose it would be difficult to get it under 28-29lbs anyway - even with Ti parts.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

18" Ellsworth Truth
White Brothers XC1.0 fork
Magura XC Pro Disc wheels

24.75 pounds and hopefully going lower


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Specialized Epic
- Crossmax
- XTR Disk
- Extralite stem, post, clamp
- Maxxis 380s
- Easton CNT carbon bars
- road tape
- Cateye computer
- 650c superlite tubes
- SLR Ti saddle
- Fox RLT80 forx

24.1 lbs


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Ellsworth Truth
24.5 to 25Lbs depending on what rubber I am running!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Race NRS: 21lbs 2oz. 

Med 02 NRS frame
Stans Olympic rims wheelbuild+Stans goop
03 B4s w/ alum hardware and Stans alum rotor
100% alum or ti bolts
3lb Noleen fork
Alien carbon post, MX5, Next LPs
Ti sqr BB
Twin Ti Eggs

Epic/12-24hr NRS: 23lbs 8oz

Large 03 NRS frame
24h UST rims with ti spokes+Stans goop
Hayes with ti/alum hardware
Fox 100RLT
90% ti or alum bolts
Ti bar, carbon post, Turbines
Alum isis BB
Stainless Eggs

HT 00 Moab do-all:21lbs 8oz

19" 00 Moab frame
517/XTR hubs+100gm tubes
02 Marathon 100mm
Vs
90% ti ot alum bolts
carbon bars, 2x9 Turbines
Stainless Egggs


----------



## I Like Bikes (Nov 15, 2004)

21.5 for my XTC......

with some parts...lol
you can look it up under light bikes...


peace


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

*A work in progress*

My 2004 Jekyll 800 Large frame weighs in at 27lbs. I have changed tires, installed Stans, different seat, foam grips, removed the lockout, Egg beaters, new seat post collar without the stupid quick release.

I will be happy somewhere at 25lbs. I can see a different set of tires, carbon bars and post and another wheelset for future mods. I would also like to get a lighter disc cobo.


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

My Switchblade Talas comes in at 25lbs 6 oz.... still for sale if anyone is interested. 

Medium Frame
Fox TALAS RLT fork
Fox TALAS rear shock
MAXM 90mm/7 deg rise stem
MAXM carbon bars & seatpost
Shimano XTR crankset, cassette, front derailer, & chain
SRAM X.O rear derailer and grip shifts
Magura Marta SL brakes 
Titus Cycles seat
Chris King ISO disk hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, and Stans Olympic rims with yellow rim tape 
Salsa stainless skewers
Schwalbe 2.1 Racing Ralph rear, 2.25 Racing Ralph front


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*RX-100, Goal:23 lbs.*

My goal for my RX-100 build is 23 lbs. I do not have the frame yet but with this build I should be close:

Frame: RX-100, w ti/al bolts and RP-3
Fork : Float 100 RLC, no stickers, bosses
Wheels: DT centerlock hubs, XR 4.1D rims, and 28 Wheelsmith XE-14 spokes, al nips
Seatpost: Alien Al (185 gm)
Stem: F-99 w ti bolts
Bar: Easton Monkeylite SL
Saddle: Fizik Aliante Carbon, no scuff guards
Crank: XTR M-960 with Moonhead rings and ti inner ring bolts, ti pinch bolts
Cassette: XTR 11-32
Chain: KMC X-10
FR Derailleur: XTR with ti/al bolts
R Derailleur: XO
Shifters: XO with al bolts
Brake levrs: XT hydro, shaved with 6 al bolts
Brakes: XTR with ti caliper bolts
Grips: ESI foam
Pedals: Candy Ti
Rubber: depends, Racing Ralph 2.1, sometimes Nokian NBX lite 2.2 on front
Tubes: Eclipse with sealant
Skewers: Generic bolt-on steel


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

do you race on those tires/tubes?? sounds sketchy

I have S-Works Epic 
F100X
AC 350 wheels
Nokian NBX lite 2.0

And its around 22.5


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

bhsavery said:


> do you race on those tires/tubes?? sounds sketchy
> 
> I have S-Works Epic
> F100X
> ...


I've done two races on them this year (two short track races). The courses were in North Carolina with not too challenging terrain with no problems (placed 3rd in one). Not sure I would use those tubes on extremely rocky terrain, but I have about 450 miles on the tires with no problems. Although, I am about ready to replace the rear tire anytime now.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

My red fetish weighs this much.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I love it...*



bike_freak said:


> What happened to the K2?


 ... but I just came to the conclision that it was just too friggin small for me. I kept trying to band-aid it by using crazy long stems and running the saddle all the way back in the rails.

I got a Large FSR-XC and found it is a way better fit. The k2 was definately more nimble and racy, and climbed better, tho. I woulda jumped on another Razorback in Large if I found one at the right price. A great deal on a used FSR frame dropped in my lap, so I took it. I gotta say, the FSR is way more plush, more trailbike. The frame is also a whole pound heavier. Not as flickable or point-and-shoot as the K2.

Right now, I'm building up the Razorback with a short stem for my wife to use. Initial test fittings say it's a bit too long for her even with a crazy short stem, so I dunno how that is going to pan out. I may just end up selling the Razorback all built up.


----------



## susannyny (Sep 7, 2004)

Dean build, just completed today. Weigh's in at 24 lbs. 

Frame: Dean Steelhead (3.7lbs)
Front Fork: Manitou Skareb Elite (80 mm)
SRAM X9 Kit
Crankset: Race Face Deus
Brakes: Avid Single Digit 7
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7
Headsest: FSA Orbit XL-II
Seatpost and Stem: Thompson Elite
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax Enduro
Handlebar: Titec Hellbent
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Tires: Panaracer XC Pro (front); Panaracer TrailBlaster (back)
Pedals: Tioga Surefoot MXPRO Platform


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*LowCel..What's the weight on those Magura XC Pro Disc wheels?*

Weight without skewers please if you know.

Thanks!


----------



## tidean (Feb 8, 2005)

Dean Ti Scout 21lbs 7oz.


dave's speedream wheelset
Avid ti v-brakes
moots laid back post
xtr drivetrain complete
Manitou scarab super
Dean ti flatbar
irc searac tires w/stans

Kona King Kikapu 2003 model 24.5lbs.

Stock full xtr/wxtr disc brakes
Fox fork and rear shock
Python airlites w/Stan,s
Maxm mx5 handlebars
Thompson post

I want to get this one lighter, starting with a wheelset based on either King hubs, or maybe Stealth hubs. Not sure just where to go with that. Suggestions??


----------



## chirider990 (Feb 1, 2004)

*just weighed again*

23.6 for now will be lighter this summer

Parts list
XT shifter/brake levers, ders and Hubs, Race face Deus cranks, 517 rims with DT double butteds, Duke SL (will be 2001 sid XC in june) EA 50 bar and stem, panaracer fire XC tires, SLR XP, Thompson post, Time pedles (Eggbeaters in june), Avid 7.0 brakes, Frame Salsa Bandito scandium 18 inch 
hoping to have the bike under 22.5 after upgrades of tires, pedles, and shocks. if that does not do it then definatly when i switch over to sram 9.0 der and shifters it will be.

suggestions are welcome

Ride and Smile


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Weight without skewers please if you know.
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately I never weighed them. Now that I have stan's in there it is way too much work to tear them down to see what they weigh. They are supposed to be around 1700 grams, take that for what it's worth though. We all know how accurate published weights are.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Trek 8000 Disk 01 17.5 inch
Pace RC36 Forks
EC90 cnt riser
xt drive train except pc89 chain
rolf disk wheels
flite ti
egg beaters
ck headset
Paneracer fire xc 2.1 tyres
bonty stem and seat post
hayes heavy ass but work well disks

24.75lb


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*####*

5 Spot built for durability with no Carbon and the only Ti is the seat rails 29.5 lb. Don't worry too much about weight on a 6" bike; that'll get you hurt or at least turn you into a hiker with a broken bike.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

'03 bianchi supergrizzly, with full xtr and a f80rlt
21.55 lbs


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

*my bike weight*

kona kula

18.66lb

full specs and pics here:
http://usuarios.lycos.es/lightbikes/bikes/Kula/kula.htm


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

Lenz Sport Leviathan 29er. XL frame, 26lbs


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

Lenz Sport Leviathan 29er. XL frame, 26lbs.

Steve


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

Gripshift said:


> My 2004 Jekyll 800 Large frame weighs in at 27lbs. I have changed tires, installed Stans, different seat, foam grips, removed the lockout, Egg beaters, new seat post collar without the stupid quick release.
> 
> I will be happy somewhere at 25lbs. I can see a different set of tires, carbon bars and post and another wheelset for future mods. I would also like to get a lighter disc cobo.


Hmmm. My 04 Jekyll 800 Med Frame weighs in at 29 lbs. I have installed Stans, Diff seat, Diff grips, Frog pedals, Carbon bar, and a seat post that is only 10 grams more then carbon. Seems like I should be lighter then a Large frame? Did you change anything else? I was looking to loose a few lbs but could not find a very efficient way to do it.


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

*My upgraded Giant...*



ma77smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought my first full suspension bike and I'm curious to see what other peoples bikes weigh (Hardtail or Full Sus)
> 
> Thanks


Rincon weights in at 26lbs even, with front and rear fenders, taillight, bike computer, compass bell, and bouncy seatpost.

If I strip down those conveniences I get into the 24lbs range.

03 Giant Rincon -

Upgrade parts:

Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 120mm,
Topo XC220 riser bar,
Sette Edge stem,
Avid Mech frt disc,
XT front disc hub,
XT FD,
XT RD,
LX crank,
LX chain,
LX BB,
11-32 SRAM PG-850 8 speed Cassette,
M520 clipless,
Panaracer Trailblaster Tires,
torelli extra light tubes,
Terry Ti Race seat
Sette Ti Skewers

Stock:

frame, cables, shifters, grips, rear brake, rear wheel, front rim

---Covenience stuff-----------------------------

Post Moderne Solace Comp seatpost
Modified front Freddy Fender (modified to fit on the Marzocchi fork)
Apex rear fender, with chopped Freddy fender section between stays
Echo 7 bike computer
Brt-3H taillight
Compass Bell

My wife has exactly the same bike, with a smaller frame and a different seat and seatpost, his and her's.

old_dude


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Here ya go, here's my light weight 35 pound truth.  For some reason the lightweight bike wasn't really too much of an advantage yesterday.


----------



## HVskier (Jun 20, 2004)

2000 Jamis Eureka HT (19")
24.5 lbs 
Mantiou Mars comp coil fork
CK Nothreadset
XT Disc Hubs/Mavic 517 Rims
Panaracer TrailBlaster 2.1" tires
Titec Hellbent Bar, Lil AL Stem
WTB Rocket V laser Ti saddle
Rock Shox suspension post
Avid Arch Rival Front/SD 2.0 Rear
Avid SD 7 Levers
Deore Shifters
Deore FD/XT RD
deore Hollowtech cranks
Deore granny and big ring, blackspire middle
deore cassete
deore BB
Nashbar Clipless Pedals
sram pc99 chain

Pretty Happy with that. I was expecting more


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

24.6 lbs


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

New frame there Mike? Hmmmm? 

Looks very very nice.


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

Duckman said:


> New frame there Mike? Hmmmm?
> 
> Looks very very nice.


Yep, I still have the Element though. The Hammerhead frame is a 2002 that I picked up used last year. I had so many spare parts that I just needed brakes and pedals to make another bike. The Element is at 22 lbs right now, but I've only been using it for early season dirt road riding, so it has Twisters and a 12-27 Ultegra cassette right now. The weight will go up a bit when I put on the Racing Ralphs (2.1, 2.25) and the 11-32 XT cassette. Most of the trails I ride these days are pretty technical, so I'm usually on the HH. I'll probably end up selling the Element frame eventually.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The ride I have been using most lately:










Knolly Vtach
Marzocchi 888
5th element
Hugi FR hubs
Mavic EX729 rims
Raceface Diabolus Xtype crankset
XT front derailler w E-13 DRS
Sram XO rear D
Sram pc99 chain
Sram X-9 triggers
Magura Gustav discs
Kenda Nevegal 2.5 F/R
Raceface diabolus stem
Raceface diabolus seatpost
raceface diabolus bars
ODI lockon/raceface grips
Titec saddle

Came in @ 46 LBS. I put on a ti spring and carbon headset spacers, down to a svelt 45.88 LBS now. Can really feel the difference on the climbs ;-)


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*Trying to balance light and durable*

I'm a large guy 6' 200lbs, but I don't ride heavy. Having said that I need durable parts. In my opnion the parts that need to be durable are the wheels, fork, cranks and pedals.

Razorback Large 23.5lbs

Frame: K2 Razorback Lrg w/ti hw (Very fast nice handling but may go for more travel)
Fork: FOX 80RLT v-brake post removed (Replaced a SID SL)
Wheels: Crossmax XL Disc (chosen over SLs)
Brakes: Marta SL ti hardware
Seat: Selle Italia SLR (more comfortable than it looks)
Seat post: USE ALien
Cranks: XTR 960 (the best)
Bars: MAxM mx-1
Stem: FRM Webstem (pretty stiff for the weight)
Shifters: XT shift pods no displays
Grips: Scott foam
Cassette: XTR 960
Chain: SRAM pc89r Hollow pin, sideplate cutouts
Tires: Fr Kenda BG lite, Rr Kenda Karma (no problems running tubeless)
Tubes: tubeless w/ Liquid latex
Derailleurs: XTR 960 (Rr mid cage)


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Came in @ 46 LBS. I put on a ti spring and carbon headset spacers, down to a svelt 45.88 LBS now. Can really feel the difference on the climbs ;-)


 What a pig. My Banshee only weighs 44.5 lbs.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Mine's on the lighter side for All-Mountain / Still raceable*

My size XL Maverick ML7 w/ DUC32 fork is 24.5-25 lbs depending on which wheels I use. The light set are Stan's Olympic disc with Conti 2.3 tires. I'm not using any scary light/non-durable parts. Other stuff:

Egg beater SS
MonkeyLite DH bars (28" wide!)
'93 Selle Italia Mythos saddle
Thomson post
XTR cranks
X.0 shifters/rear derailleur
Dura-Ace front derailleur+
King DiscoTech hubs both sets of wheels
Magura Martas w/ SL rotors
ODI lock-on grips
SRAM PC99 chain
Nokon cable housing


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

ma77smith said:


> What does yours weigh ??


By itself = the bike weighs 14% of my body weight.

Bike plus body weight with riding gear = the bike weighs 12% of the overall weight.

BB


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> Ellsworth Truth
> 24.5 to 25Lbs depending on what rubber I am running!


my Spot is a pound+ more 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=76578#post76578


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

32 pound heckler with vanilla 125 and 5th air.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

28 pounds even. 
Large frame
Float 100RLC
XT Cranks,m shifters, front D, disc hubs
XTR rear D, chain
Mavic 517's. 
Thomson Post, RF stem, Easton EA70 bar.
Kenda Karma's
Specialized BG saddle 
2003 Eggbeaters
Oury lock-on's


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

*15.8lb* but that should come down to 15.2lb when I get my hands on some extralite levers and extralite cranks (when I have the money)










Ty


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

•Ty• said:


> *15.8lb*


If you trimmed down that der cable, you'd save a few grams.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

singletrack said:


> If you trimmed down that der cable, you'd save a few grams.


I always leave my gear cable long (12-14 inches) this way the cable will contact the road and discharge any static electricity that may have built up in the bike from my hours of stroking and rubbing its swollen, shapely tubes.


----------



## MTB-] (Feb 16, 2005)

05 Turner Nitrous: 22.04

MTB-)


----------



## Patchito (Dec 31, 2003)

MTB-] said:


> 05 Turner Nitrous: 22.04
> 
> MTB-)


What's your build....parts wise?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

•Ty• said:


> I always leave my gear cable long (12-14 inches) this way the cable will contact the road and discharge any static electricity that may have built up in the bike from my hours of stroking and rubbing its swollen, shapely tubes.


I love the idea, maybe I should try that on my attitude...


----------



## Patchito (Dec 31, 2003)

Trevor! said:


> Ellsworth Truth
> 24.5 to 25Lbs depending on what rubber I am running!


Got a new bike and still waiting on the Stan's Olympic rims CX Ray spokes, but so far it's looking like this:

05 Kona King Kikapu scandium frame w/ RP3 shock
Fox RLT100
05 Formula Oro brakes
Maxm MX-5 riser bars
Syntace stem
American Classic ultralight headset
Control Tech carbon seatpost (the new cool looking one)
XO rear derailleur and twist shifters
American Classic ISIS bottom bracket
Truvativ Stylo ISIS cranks
XT front der
Egg Beaters (originals...off my previous rig)
WTB Laser Stealth saddle
SRAM grips (LBS didn't have Ritchey foam grips)
Salsa seatpost clamp (I'll prolly switch to a non-QR ti)
American classic 05 disc hubs
Stan's Olympic rims
Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Schwalbe Racing Ralphs 2.1

about 23 lbs. even according to the Weight weenie spec sheet, factoring in latex weight.


----------



## grumpstumper (Dec 22, 2004)

22.43 pounds

bianchi ss
rigid

will eventually shed some weight


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Legs???*



?Ty? said:


> *15.8lb* but that should come down to 15.2lb when I get my hands on some extralite levers and extralite cranks (when I have the money)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gearing!!!


----------



## grumpstumper (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah, that is damn cool


----------



## nab (Jan 13, 2004)

My XTC - 23lbs.


----------



## JeffRouse (Nov 2, 2004)

*28.6# Blur*

Lg Blur
XR4.1 on CK, Nevegal, BG 2.1 w/stans
RF Deus crank, eggbeater sl
XT casst, SRAM pc99hp chain
Black Platinum fork
XO rear, XT fd, X.9 trigger
Oury lock-on
Thomson stem & post
WTB laser saddle
Avid Mech, SD ti levers
Ti bolts all around
Carbon bars
Cateye astrale w/cadence

28.6 lbs


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

*20.5*

Trek 9.8 Elite 17.5" Frame

20.5lbs race ready


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Just picked up a Scott Scale Limited size large last week. 19.9 lbs. They advertise 19.4 lbs, I guess that's for a medium.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Had an SS right around 13.5...


parted it out, still looking to unload the frame... twas a stitch small fer me.


----------



## ma77smith (Apr 30, 2005)

*wtf*

Hi guys,

Man there are some sweet bikes (not to mention light). As I said my Giant AC2 is 31/32lbs and it would be nice to shed a few pounds, the only thing is though I don't want to weaken any parts :/ or have tyres which fall to bits and puncture easily (which most mega light tyres do)

That 15lb rigid KLEIN is light as f**k :O

mind you !! probably as uncomfortable as f**k as well 

Plus I wouldn't fancy facing a 5 foot drop on it 

Horses for courses I suppose !!

Anyway .... how can I get rid of a few lbs of lard off my bike boys ????

Matt


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

ma77smith said:


> hat 15lb rigid KLEIN is light as f**k :O
> 
> mind you !! probably as uncomfortable as f**k as well


why does lightweight have to mean uncomfortable?

I could swap the carbon bars for steel, swap the carbon post for an alloy one, same with the forks, replace my bebop pedals (195g) with some cheapo 450g SPDs, go for a 3x9 drive chain, double the weight of my brakes by going from Vueltas to XTR and so on.....you then would not blink an eye at my eventual 27lb bike, but it would be no more comfortable that my current version.

Maybe if I strapped 12lbs of lead weight to the top tube it would become more comfortable ? 

Ty



ma77smith said:


> Plus I wouldn't fancy facing a 5 foot drop on it


Not many 5 foot drops on the streets of London, although the Old Kent Road is looking a little dodgy these days

[/quote]


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*bike weight*

They are never as light as you hope. Mine is really tricked out and only 22 lb. even.
If ti crown jewel hard tail custom 17" with 23.6 top tube
Fox X80 fork
king hs
Syntace stem and carbon flat bar
thompson masterpiece post and san marco strada ti rail saddle
Mavic Crossmax SL disc with wtb exi wolf 2.1 rear and 2.4 front with stans
xtr 172.5 cranks
egg beater triple ti pedals
xtr 960 front 952 rear with paul thumbies. xtr 960 11-34 cassette, sram chain
I could lose more weight in the fork and wheels, but it would not ride as nice as it does now. 
I plan to try out the new sram rear derailleur and right shifter, and maybe a new manitou r7 fork.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

This beauty is ~29 pounds









and this one is ~22


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

bootsie_cat said:


> They are never as light as you hope. Mine is really tricked out and only 22 lb. even.
> If ti crown jewel hard tail custom 17" with 23.6 top tube
> Fox X80 fork
> king hs
> ...


Just a quick question, is your IF a ti deluxe by any chance? I have an IF Ti Crown Jewel, it is a roadie not a mtb.


----------



## HPilot (Jan 30, 2004)

*Pretty light.*

'05 Jamis Dakar XC Pro- Medium
All XTR drivetrain/ disc brakes
Mavic XC717 rims with XTR Hubs
Truvativ Team riser bar, stem and seatpost
Fizik Gobi saddle- magnesium rails.
Hutchinson Bulldog tires 2.1
Candy C pedals
Fox FX100/ RP3 shocks
Total weight: 26.1 lbs.


----------



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

24.5 lbs
Superlight (large)
Float AVA
F80RLT
EC90 Bars
FSA Stem
EA 70 Post
Am Classic / Valiant
Avid Mag Brakes & Levers
XTR M950 Drive Train
All Bolts are Ti or Aluminum


----------



## franktank232 (Feb 21, 2004)

My FuelEX7...30pounds










stock...just got it


----------



## I Like Bikes (Nov 15, 2004)

*ok...*

Got Pictures finally.......
Giant XTC!
with bike parts on it... 

peace


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

*Here is a picture*

My upgraded 2003 Rincon weighs in at about 26lbs even (slightly less), with front and rear fenders, taillight, bike computer, compass bell, bottle cage, and bouncy seatpost.

If I strip down those conveniences I get into the 24lbs range.

03 Giant Rincon -

Upgrade parts:

Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 120mm,
Topo XC220 riser bar,
Sette Edge stem,
Avid Mech frt disc,
XT front disc hub,
XT FD,
XT RD,
LX crank,
LX chain,
LX BB,
11-32 SRAM PG-850 8 speed Cassette,
M520 clipless,
Panaracer Trailblaster Tires,
torelli extra light tubes,
Terry Ti Race seat
Sette Ti Skewers

Stock:

frame, cables, shifters, grips, rear brake, rear wheel, front rim, headset

---Covenience stuff-----------------------------

Post Moderne Solace Comp seatpost
Modified front Freddy Fender (modified to fit on the Marzocchi fork)
Apex rear fender, with chopped Freddy fender section between stays
Echo 7 bike computer
Brt-3H taillight
Compass Bell
Bottle cage

My wife has exactly the same bike, with a smaller frame and a different seat and seatpost, his and her's. She did not like the Terry Liberator TI Race seat, and insisted that I put back the old seat, after the first ride. She has a smaller frame size, so, her bike is just slightly over 26lbs.

old_dude


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

My Stealth Fiber Lite HT with a Sid Race up front, full triple crank= 17.80
The specs are on light-bikes but still no picture yet.


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

*26.8 lbs for my 5.5*

It weighs 26.8 lbs most of the time for normal trail riding.
Nothing crazy here,
XTR drivetrain, Marta SL, King ISO/819 wheels, Thomson stem & seatpost,
Kenda BG 2.1 F&R, DX-30 platform padels, TALAS RLC, RP3, PUSH mono link,
and stan's rubber ball in rear tire ( yes, I can hear it rolling... )
I got some lighter parts around, but this is my favorite setting.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*10.6kg / 23.4 lbs*

Now with avid brake arms and Ritchey flat bar........and diet goes on


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*another "hopefully" better pic*

here goes


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Weights*

Intense Spider / Fox Talas RLC - 26 lbs
Titus Quasimoto / Firefly Plus - 31.5 lbs
Titus Quasimoto DH / 888R - 41 lbs
Banshee Scirocco / Nixon Elite - 31 lbs


----------



## BikeKilla (Apr 4, 2004)

*It doesn't matter...*

Seeing as how I put 15 pounds on the engine over the winter, (It's my hibernation fart OK?) I don't really think it matters that my Blur weights in at 26.6 pounds. I'm changing some parts, but here's what she was originally.

SC Blur XL
Mavic Crossmax
Full XTR
Hope Mono Mini's
Carbon Seatpost
Carbon Handlebars
Stans
WTB Weirwolf UST


----------



## Mads Kock (May 26, 2005)

Trek Fuel 100 OCLV - 10,6 kg









Xclusive G-nesis - 9,7 kg









Both bikes are with Mavic Crossmax SL wheelset, Fox forks and Shimano XTR gear and brakes because this setup really works for me.


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

29 lbs

stumpjumper 120 expert with hope mono M4s (200 mm front, 180 rear) and time atac aliums pedals, oh, and a salsa bash guard. 

i'm usually willing to trade some light weight for durability and rigidity.


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

is this thread still going? well might as well add some input
04 heckler 32#'s


----------



## turdburgle (Aug 4, 2004)

22.43 pounds MUDDY.

I'm currently in the process of cleaning my bike and hoping it is closer to 22 pounds or less when it's completely clean. I built this bike up 4 years ago as my XC racer (althogh a lot has changes since). There's lots of room for improvement. I use very heavy tubes, a crappy BB and some other heavy parts like ghetto grips. Pics and part list follow. oh yeah, its 8 speed XTR baby and everything is in perfect condition as the bike is only used for racing and has low low low miles on it.

I took these pictures a few minutes ago. The bike is disassembled while I clean all the mud out of it. My last race was uber muddy and it destroyed the chain, cables, etc... I've never had my bike so muddy before.


























Frame: 21" Titanium
Bottom Bracket: LX or XT square taper I don't remember
Levers: XTR shifter brake combo (8 speed)
cables: Airborne 
cassette: SRAM 8-speed 11-28
Crankset: Race Face Turbine LP
Chainrings: Race Face 46-34-24
Deraileur's: XTR
Fork: Manitou Scareb Comp (not the ghetto one that everyone broke)
handlebar: Scott LFX Carbon
headset: Chris King
Pedals: Crank Bros Eggbeaters (the cheapest model)
Quick Releases: Specialized S-works (front scraxle)
Saddle: Sette Race (price point 200g saddle for 25$)
Seatpost: Titec carbon
stem: Ritchey Pro
Tires: Continental Twister Supersonic
Tubes: HEAVY POS (will get some light ones next race has 4000' of climbing)
Wheelset: '00 or '01 S-works mavic 517 with hugi hubs. 1480g.


----------



## Invisigoth (Oct 13, 2004)

GF Cake 1 with Hope MonoMinis and Manitou Minute 3:00, 28.13 pounds.


----------



## jolly (Sep 10, 2005)

storck adrenalin carbon 16.4 lbs


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Stock 2005 XTC 2 apart from XT cassette and Eggbeater C pedals: 24.5lb. Am going to get some lighter wheels tires & tubes for it, which should cut weight by about 2 pounds ..


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*That is my bike now!!!*



redrock_z71 said:


> My Switchblade Talas comes in at 25lbs 6 oz.... still for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> Medium Frame
> Fox TALAS RLT fork
> ...


But it has gone through some changes.

Maverick DUC fork
Titec flattracker h-bar
Hayes brakes, all Ti bolts, etc
185mm Gothic front rotor
ODI lock on grips
Shimano pedals
2.3 or 2.5 tires
Maverick front hub

weight? I think it gained about 2 lbs...but with a 6" fork, strong brakes, and beefy tires, that's not bad!!
(All the chi-chi light stuff went on my Carbon NRS..23.5 or so with 2.3 meats)


----------



## tedalsop (Oct 23, 2004)

2004 Cannondale F4000sl (team replica)

lefty ti carbon elo
sram X.0 medium cage+twist shifters
xtr cranks and front mech
magura marta sl
easton ec90
crossmax sl
ect.

*19.78lbs*

Sadly i *cracked *the frame at the drive side chain stay weld this summer. I will be replacing the frame with a '06 rush, hopefully it'll weigh in right about 21.78lbs


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

The dually - Ventana El Feugo - 25.3 on a fish scale.
The hardtail - Interloc Steel - 23.2 on the same scale.

The dually should lose a bit of weight in the near future, but by how much I'm not sure. I've got a wheel swap that should be a bit lighter, but a tire swap too that might negate most of the difference.

Both are outfitted to my unique tastes.

Ventana:
El Feugo frame in Superdust.
Marz Marathon Fork.
Avid Mechanical Brakes
RF BB and Next Cranks
Syntace Stem with Scott Bar
Pauls Bar Con Shifters
Wheelset:
WTB Hubs (or Hügi)
DB Spokes
UFO Rim Front, Velocity Synergy Rear
LX Front Mech
XTR Rear Mech

Interloc:
Interloc Hardtail Frame (before the Tempest)
Amp F-4 Carbon
Avid TA-3 Brakes
RF Turbines with XT BB
Ritchey Pro Stem (it was lighter than the WCS I've got!)
Shimano XTR shifters
Wheels - In Flux. Need to finish repair on the NP's
XTR Rear Mech


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

19" XTC hybrid update action is all.

After sticking the Twisters and SLR(dang I HATE focking with that USE post) back on last week, having used those in this past weekends race, its a cool 18lb 14oz. See above race NRS for specs. Will race as-is sans swapping out the Stans alum rotor for steel for this weekends Firewater 50 race(big descents that will kill an alum rotor).


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

Duckman said:


> 19" XTC hybrid update action is all.
> 
> After sticking the Twisters and SLR(dang I HATE focking with that USE post) back on last week, having used those in this past weekends race, its a cool 18lb 14oz. See above race NRS for specs. Will race as-is sans swapping out the Stans alum rotor for steel for this weekends Firewater 50 race(big descents that will kill an alum rotor).


Nice fork........


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yours still kick'n? This ones been flawless so far. Unlike the other one I have. I swear I like it better then my RLT100. Just not as pretty...


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

Duckman said:


> Yours still kick'n? This ones been flawless so far. Unlike the other one I have. I swear I like it better then my RLT100. Just not as pretty...


I have 2 on bikes right now, both working well and no leaks or problems after 1 1/2 years. I'm really happy with them. The third one doesn't appear to be leaking either, but I haven't mounted it on a bike yet.

Oh, and in keeping with the thread, the Epic weighed 22.75 last I weighed it, the only difference being that I have a 2.25" Racing Ralph on the front right now (I had a Kenda Karma on it when I weighed it) so its probably closer to 22.9. The Access HT weighs 21.8 lbs right now with a Python Airlight on the back and a Specialized Team Control on the front. Both bikes are size XL.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Three?! LOL!


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

mine is right at 22.9 lb










Kish Ti 17''
Fox - F80X w/ enduro fork seals
Thomson - stem, seatpost
titec - 118 handlebar, grab-on - grips
sella italia san marco - saddle
xtr - dual control levers, f & r derailleurs, v-brakes, cables, 959 pedals
xt - chain, cassette, cranks, bb
chris king - universal hubs, headset
mavic - 717 32hole rims, dt swiss - comp 15/14 
king cage - ti bottle cages
Ritchey - Zmax tires 2.1

I coulda put a RS sid world cup , lighter stem & handlebar, pedals, lighter cranks, spokes, hubs, tires, etc, to possibly get it in the 21lb range, but I like it the way it is.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Duckman.. What are your specs on this bike??*

Do you mind listitng your parts and their weights?
I am trying to get my KLEIN below 20lbs with Dsics and besides wheels I want to see were you are svaing 2+lbs! 
That's a great job on the XTC and it looks sooo nice!

I am down to 20.18 with my DT/UST Wheelset.










*Picture not updated

* http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=39

My new Xclusive G-nesis frame will save est 282-290g so that will get my sub 20lbs, but I want to get real close to 19lbs even. Don't know if i can sacrafice anymore but....
​


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Most of it is indeed in the wheels/tires. Your 819s are prolly 1750ish gms? Then your running UST tires, right? 650gms each minimum? My wheels are 1443gms with no strips and 5gm yeller tape, and 350-70gm tires(Twister supersonics), with 50gms sealant. Thats like 1010gms saved right there(=2lbs of rim/tire savings). Then that fork is a full 1/2lb lighter(same as a Sid) then your Fox RLT80.... There you go.

Plus the usual stuff: Action Tec sqr tpr BB(145gms) with ti crankbolts, alum ringwear, Twin Ti's, Next LPs with 42-31-20t w/ 11-27 Duraace cassette. Formula 03 B4Pros(560gms total). Stans alum front 160mm with steel 140mm rear. Alien carbon post, SLR, and MX5 carbon bars. 100% alum or ti fasteners. Steel bolt-on skewers. King titanium bottle cage. Ritchey WCS grips. XTR952 RD/RD(mid cage). Sram Attack triggers. Ritchey Pro stem(110mm with ti bolts). 

Thanks on the bike. The frame is a not-so-superlight 3.5lbs. 

Oh yeah, I got Stan to warranty that FRM alum ISIS BB. Yes!! 

Duck


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*I am only UST tires sometimes...*

but you got 350g on the wheeels so that's a decent portion there.
I am using RR 2.1 sealed with latex 60% of the time.

Then Stan's rotors and Square taper BB, B4 brakes and there we go.

How do you like the rotors? Work well? I might order some this weekend.


----------



## jamisdakar (Aug 29, 2005)

*Jamis Dakar sport weight*

I upgraded just about everything from the original. My Dakar weighs 28.3lbs.
I plan to change the front fork for something lighter. By then it should weigh 27.7.


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Gary Fisher Tassajara 2002*

Gary Fisher Tassajara 2002 tweaked 24.7lb
Orig Frame and Bontrager 29.2mm seatpost with clamp.
Upgraded everything...
Shimano XTR drivetrain, V Brakes 
Manitou Skareb Super 80mm
Forte CTX Carbon handle bar
Forte Carbon ergo bar ends
Ritchey TGV grips
Selle San Marco Aspide Ti Saddle
Mavic 717 Wheelsets with Shimano XTR hubs
Panaracer Fire XC Pro Comp 2.1
2 Alloy Bottle cages.
Cateye Computer cheapo will upgrade to the newer version soon.
Shimano SPD M959 pedals


----------



## qwackers (Aug 16, 2005)

"2002" jekyll goodboy...sorry about the poor pic..it was a sunny day......currently 24 lbs





Full xtr
Mavic crossmax sl
Easton carbon bars,post
Full Ti bolts,washers,nuts everythig
Custom made carbon,Ti,parts
Drilled components

I have had this lighter using Full aluminium bolts but it didnt feel safe on a full susser


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

DaFireMedic said:


> I have 2 on bikes right now, both working well and no leaks or problems after 1 1/2 years. I'm really happy with them. The third one doesn't appear to be leaking either, but I haven't mounted it on a bike yet.
> 
> Oh, and in keeping with the thread, the Epic weighed 22.75 last I weighed it, the only difference being that I have a 2.25" Racing Ralph on the front right now (I had a Kenda Karma on it when I weighed it) so its probably closer to 22.9. The Access HT weighs 21.8 lbs right now with a Python Airlight on the back and a Specialized Team Control on the front. Both bikes are size XL.


 Your Epic is 23lb?! I have a large S-works and it's 27lb with a decent, but not crazy component choice. My frame alone was near 6lb and I was astounded when I weighed it.

We'll have to compare notes.


----------



## dulyebr (Jun 18, 2004)

*Titus Moto-lite @ 27.05 lbs*

fork Talas 2005 (Push'd) 1720
cranks XT 2005 865
wheelset CK/819/SuperComps/Al nips 1780
frame Med. Moto-lite Al. RP3 2720
rear tire Kenda Nevegal UST 720
front tire Kenda Blue Groove UST 740
shifters X.9 252
handlebar FSA K-Force carbon riser 170
rear der X.9 259
cassette PG-990 285
brakes Marta 180mm/160mm 747
seat clamp Salsa 42
headset CK Nothreadset 125.5
stem Thomson X4 167
seatpost Thomson Elite 210
cables JagWire 100
front der XT 04 168
chain PC-99 Hollowpin 280
waterbottle cage Spec. Rib Cage 37
grips WTB Dual Compound 80
saddle Rocket V Stealth 215
skewers Salsa fr / bolt-on rr 80
pedals Candy C 300


----------



## marco (Jan 15, 2004)

*05 trek top fuel 100 @ 23.5 lbs*

xtr brakes ,chainset,front and rear mechs,thomson masterpiece post,slr saddle,ti eggs,easton bars and RF deus stem ,CK head set,RS reba race fork,dt 240s hubs with mavic rims and conti explorer ss tyres.


----------



## AJ541 (Sep 10, 2003)

*My large Trek Fuel 98 is...*

just under 25 lbs.

Mainly stock except for these items:
Back wheel: Bontrager Race Lite w/ Chris King hub
Front tire is Revolt Super X tubeless ready with Stans
Back tire is Maxxis Larsen TT 1.8 (non-UST)
Eggbeater Chromoly Pedals

I could easily make this bike even lighter but I'm in no rush or that eager to spend more $$$ on my bike.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

21 lbs For my nukeproof racer. Thats with a soon to be replaced steel rigid fork. If I go ti rigid it will get lighter if I go Sussy it will get a little heavier. And thats with old pedals that weigh like 480grams... No stupid light parts either.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

My HT = 32Lbs
5'' fs bike = 36 lbs


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

2005 Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc with:

Avid SD7 levers, ODI Lockon grips, Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3, RaceFace Evolve DH cranks with Evolve FR Bottom Bracket, some Kenda 1.95 rear tire.

With the fork alone weighing 7 pounds, it's a bit porky, but then again, I am down to 195. 

That's right, lost my Clyde status in 2 weeks. Yay.


----------



## doc-ock (Jan 21, 2005)

*my turner nitrous= 23.4 lbs, s works enduro= 29.5 lbs*


----------



## shport (Aug 12, 2005)

*2005 Yeti 575 -28.0 lbs.*

This is my ride. It's a '05 Yeti 575 and comes in at 28.0 with pump holder and computer. More than likely, it's 27.5 without. When I first bought the bike I was just over 29 lbs.

Easton EC90 Carbon Flat Bar (23")
Easton EC70 Carbon Post (27.2 x 330?) w/off brand qr post clamp
WTB Stealth Ti Seat
XT shifters
XT front derailleur
XTR rear derailleur
Hayes HFX 9 Carbon Disc Brakes
Yeti Grips
Thomson 110MM stem
Cane Creek S2 Headset
Fox Float 130RLT
Fox RP3
XT hubs/819 UST wheelset w/XT skewers
Maxxis UST High Rollers
XT cranks
XT cassette
Crank Bros Twin Ti Pedals

I think I can get this between 25 and 26 with the wheelset I just ordered (XTR 965s w/717 rims) and new Stan's setup with Kenda Nevegals (2.1 on both wheels). I will also slowly upgrade the XT to XTR beginning with the shifters and then the cranks.


----------



## Muddy Bike (Jun 14, 2005)

Santa Cruz 05'Heckler powdercoat large frame.
Bontrager Big earl wheels 
Hayes Mag brakes
Sram X7 group 
Rock Shox Pike sl fork
Tioga DH 2.3 tires 
Race Race Evolve DH cranks with Time Z pedals 
Fox DHX rear shox

And lots of other hefty bit's It's about 34.5 pounds.


----------



## 514Climber (Mar 7, 2004)

*Awesome ride*



cruzthepug said:


> Lenz Sport Leviathan 29er. XL frame, 26lbs


Is that a 100mm fork you're running?

Is it true the 29" wheels make the 3" shock feel like more?

Thanks.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Somewhere around 28 3/4 pounds.

K2 Proflex 3000 (Way Big size)
'05 Manitou Minute 1:00 fork
Cane Creek Cloud Nine shock with custom adaptor
RaceFace Prodigy seatpost
Selle Italia Trans Am seat (XO or Max Flite?)
LX cranks and BB, remaining group is XT 8 speed
Avid BB7's with SD7 levers
On-One Mary handlebar with Bontrager grip tape
Mavic X317/DT 14g/XT disc wheels
XTR cassette
Bontrager Suprelight tubes
Tires change all the time; Nokian NBX Lites, Conti Explorers, etc

Goal for winter; new cranks and BB, headset, stem and seatpost (maybe seat too) and wheels. Full Ti/aluminum bolts when done. Shooting for ~26 pounds.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Pretty good fuel*



AJ541 said:


> just under 25 lbs.
> 
> Mainly stock except for these items:
> Back wheel: Bontrager Race Lite w/ Chris King hub
> ...


Ive got a 2005 fuel 98 large and i weighed it stock at 27.5 lbs, with shimano 520 pedals which arent light by any means.. What size frame is it? I've just put on a 2005 Reba Team 100mm to replace the SID, so according to specs, i added .43 pounds. For a bike of this caliber i was a little disappointed with the stock weight. nm on frame size.


----------



## tim- (Aug 21, 2005)

nishiki sri team
skareb super
xtr sti and mech
crossmax sl 
fsa carbon seatpost
syntace stem
slr
truvativ stylo intergrated BB
shimano 515pedals

21,5lbs.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

About 28lb for this one, but it doesn't feel like it when you're riding it. I mostly ride XC, with some pretty stiff climbs on my local trails. I've got a rigid SS as well, which isn't much lighter!


----------



## gear-O-choice (Oct 9, 2005)

*Motobecane Fly 9357*

my motobecane is 20.6 pounds. All Stock except for egg beaters and new tires.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

My epic weighs 22.9. The only thing is I have to carry a step stool with me when I ride which weighs 10 pounds.

My HT weighs 21.3 with my commuter tires on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

05 Enduro Expert a little under 30lbs.

Foam grips
FSA stem
Answer pro taper riser carbon bar
1X9 (N-gear and Spot Brand ring guard)
XT cranks
XT 11/34 cassette
XT short cage RD (tuned with Ti and XTR parts)
Mavic Crossmax XL wheels
Kenda Cortez 2.4" w/ Stans
Ti railed BG Pro saddle
Sram PC99 chain

picture after climbing San Juan Trail


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

My Hardtail now weighs in the 22lbs range. It can be made alot lighter, but I like the way it performs and don't have alot of spare money

 The hardtail

The Singlespeed weighs around 25lbs. It has Duke XC u-turn forks, Trek 930 steel frame, flat bars, V brakes.

I will let you know how much my new roadie weighs later in the week.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

*Don't despair... my bikes aren't light either.*

'04 Santa Cruz Heckler (medium, powdercoated)
Fox DHX 5.0 + Rock Shox Pike Team
SunRingle Eight Track w/Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTCs
'04 XT drivetrain w/Hollowtech II crankset
~33.5lbs

'05 Giant Trance (medium)
'05 Fox RP3 + '05 Fox Float 130R (@105mm)
Soon to be fully Crossmax XL disk w/upgrade to full disk brakes (front only right now) w/Kenda Nevegal 2.1 Stick-Es
XT w/Hollowtech II + X.9 drivetrain 
~29lbs

'98 KHS Alite 4000 (16", re-powdercoated)
'98 Marzocchi Z1 BAM
'98 Mavic Crosslands w/Panaracer Cinder 2.1s
'98 XT drivetrain w/XTR RDer & brake brace
~25.5lbs

Highest on my list of priorities are ergonomics, durability, performance, and rigidity. Value comes a bit after those four priorities, and light weight comes after value. I don't think it's at all surprising that all my bikes (which I built-up from framesets) have ended up a bit porky. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

*Tomac Eli*

05 Tomoc Eli Small
06 Fox Vanilla 130 RLC
Sram XO shifting system
XTR chain
CT2 riser bar
XT hollow tech II
05 Magura Louise hydro
Titec stem 90mm
ITM seatpost
Selle Italia Prolink saddle
DT Swiss Hugi 240 with mavic 3.1 UST rim
Airborne Ti Skewer
Panaracer Fire XC Pro tyres 2.1
crapy flat padel (will change to Shimano 520)

Weight 26.3 lbs


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

*Cannondale 1FG SS - 19.35 lbs*

Nice mix of light & strong parts.

2005 Cannonda 1FG med frame, Fatty Ultra fork
CODA stem 100mm 5deg
Maxm handlebars and seatpost
Extreme Silicone grips
Formula B4Sl brakes
WTB Rocket V Laser saddle
FSA carbon crank with Boone 32t spiderless chainring
AM Classic CroMo ISIS BB (where I can find Al crank bolts for it?)
Endless 16t cog with Al spacers (where I can find carbon cassette spacers?)
Look 4x4 pedals
Velcity VXC rims with WTB lazer disc hubs, tubless converted with fiberglass reinforced tape and spare inner tube valve
Kenda Karma DTC 2.0 tires front & rear with sealant


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Just above 18lbs










97 Privateer S Frame
'98 RockShox SID

Rear Wheel
Mavic 517 Rim, Dt Swiss Spokes, DT 240 hub
Kenda Klimax Lite Tire

Front Wheel
Velocity Synergy Rim, Sapim Xray Spokes, XTR 960 hub
Kenda Klimax Lite Tire

Components
Avid SD Ti Levers
Avid SD 7 Brakes
XT 8 Speed Shifters
XT 760 Rear Derailler
XT 737 Front Derailleur
SRAM PC69 Chain
Thompson Seatpost
Selle Italia SLK Saddle
Sette Edge Stem
Sette Ti Skewers
Easton EC90 SL low rise bars
RaceFace Evolve XC Cranks
FSA Platinum Pro BB
Ritchie V3 Comp Pedals
Lizard Skins Lock-On Grips


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Correction. I got my bikes re-weighed on a higher-precision scale.

Heckler = 33.3lbs
Trance = 28.5lbs
Alite4000 = 25.0lbs


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

*A fair bit...*

The Cove... About 22.2lbs Not to bad for a steel hardtail, built with durability in mind as opposed to lightweight raceness. This was my endruance race rig for quiet some time.










The Titus RacerX- Still getting built but with the current parts, and adding the weight of the seatpost and front deraileur it's at 23.7lbs at the moment... A change of wheelset and a few smaller parts will bring that down to about 23lbs even when I am done. No pics yet.

*Edit: Excuse the huge picture- it should shrink in a minute.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

22# (now has an 03 black elite on)

28# 

37#

all as light as i feel comfy with, for the riding i do. built with the parts i like to run.
the big bike gets into the 40# range when i put the *really* heavy tires on.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

I saved my pennies by shopping at Aldi and built up this 19.1 pound (without cages) singlespeed racer.


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

'03 Ells Truth float r AVA
'05 zoke Marathon SL 105-120mm
XT shifters ,frnt Der, cass. XTR rear der./ cables
Avid Ti brakes
'02 Bont. race lite 1440g wheels
race face lp crankset ,BB
syncros post , sdg saddle
EA70 bar
cateye comp.
60g sterling aluminum bar ends(can't find them no more)
3ti egg beaters
125g pazzaz stem(been told same as ritchey WCS)
97 gr lunar stupid light tubes.
25.5 lbs w/WTB velociraptors 
24 lbs kenda klimax lite 

She used to be 1/2 lb lighter w/02 85mm Zoke Mart. race , current setup is more fun.

wheels that you see dangling above belongs to my road bike 15lbs 10 oz no pedals.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

24Lbs at the moment for my Ellsworth truth, with big rubber on it.


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

Mine weigh +/- 7700 gr.
Spec list here: http://mbf.forumfree.net/?t=3333016


----------



## Aries64 (Dec 31, 2005)

*22.2 lb. 96' S-Works M2*

Mine is pretty much optioned-out and weighs-in at 22.2 lbs. Ti bolts EVERYWHERE except the (steel) stem bolt and (alloy) bottle carrier bolts. Not bad for an old-school M2...


----------



## hurtman (May 26, 2005)

*48 lbs.*

2004 Demo 9 Pro. Feels like i'm riding a lazy boy


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

You can easily run an alum bolt for the stem cap. Use a steel one for adjusting the stem, then swap it out. After the stem is tightened, the bolt only holds the cap on, since the stem is what holds the fork/steertube in place, not the cap. 

Heck, some ride without a cap all together.


----------



## Aries64 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, thats right about the bolt cap, Duckman. Thanks for putting that idea in my head. Too bad my favorite mail orer shop (Bikecology) in Santa Monica is no more or I could run over and get a Ti replacement. No more Midnight Madness, Three Day Sales, or deals on inventory liquidations. Thats how I got my S-Works M2 Frameset years ago. Sad times.


----------



## iloveclimbinghills (Nov 19, 2005)

I got a fatty jekyll its been eating to much  It's got a relativly heavy build.

its a hefty 32 pounds +/- a half pound 
2005 Cannondale jekyll, with all mountain 1 fork, 2006 x9 rear derailleur, speed dial 7 levers, avid full metal jacket brake cable, avid flak jacket shifter cable, Wellgo Wam B67 pedals, Blackspire Big Ring Protector Bashguard, Sette Race Ti Leather Sadle, 2005 sram 990 chain, 2006 sram 990 cassette, Azonic out law wheels, wtb weir wolf comps, shimano deore skewers


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

My current bikes

S-Works FSR 120 Medium 
Pace RC41 XCAM Fork
Thomson Bendy post
Chris King Headset
XT Shifters, Crank and drive train except XTR Rear Mech, SRAM PC99 Chain and Middleburn Rings
Hope Steel Quick release Skewers and Seat Bolt
Flite Ti
Egg Beaters SL
Easton EC90 Riser
Hope M4 Mono Disks (200mm F 160mm R)
Rolf Dolomite Disk MTB Wheels
Bontrager Stem
Odi Lock on Grips
Panaracer Trailraker or Fire XC tyres
26.4lb

On-one Il Pompino Medium
On-One Build 
21lb

Stu


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

Hehehe. Stumbled on this while searching for something else.

Mine










Comes in at a nice 30lb in ride config with computer + cages. It should drop a bit later. I plan to put XTR hubs on, a new seatpost, and a much lighter crankset. I'd be happy to see it at 26 pounds.

Edit: 30lb with Conti Vapors (720gm) on it, not the Michelin Comps (520g). These aren't very light tyres but they ride nicely.


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

I just installed new wheels and tires, and just took pictures - first time I've posted pictures of my baby, so here she is! I'm a bit of a weight weenie, but I'm planning on starting endurance racing this year, so reliability is just as important as weight - I think I've got a perfect weight/reliability balance here. Total weight is 21 lb 9 oz.

Frame: 18" Moots YBB (Ti)
Fork: RS SID Race
Wheels: Crossmax SL
Tires: Michelin Comp S Light
Tubes: Performance Lunar Light
Seatpost: Moots layback (Ti)
Stem: Moots (Ti) 
Bar: Moots (Ti)
Saddle: Moots signature Serfas
Drivetrain: All XTR w/ STI shifters
Chain: XTR w/ SRAM Powerlink (a great combination!)
Brakes: XTR
Pedals: 959


----------



## 23north (Mar 23, 2007)

Steel SS Bianchi at 20lb 4oz.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

I feel I must update my post from 2005.
29lbs in large








28lbs (Hardtail) 36lbs - (Full Squish in back - now with broken frame)








AND...42lbs for my Garyfisher Kingfisher full squish.


----------



## evil genius (Jun 15, 2006)

23.5 lbs.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

23.5lbs


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Vanilla Lavadome*

crmo steel Lavadome hardtail
Fox Vanilla 5.1" fork
Hope M4 disk
2.5" WTB & 2.3" Conti' tires
XT/LX mix
titabium seatpost and handlebar
Selle gel saddle
two steel H2O cages
= 28.5#

with XC racing equipment = 26.5#


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

The good stuff:

-19" Seven Sola ti 
-Spinner Aeris fork
-Bontrager Valiant wheels
-XTR hubs
-Avid SL ti V-brake brakeset
-Raceface Deus crankset
-Moots 8 degree backswept flatbar
-Moots layback seatpost
-King ti bottle cage
-various ti bolts, esp. cage, stem and cap
-SRAM X9 trigger shifters
-SRAM X9 rear derailleur
-SRAM 991 chain
-SRAM cassette
-Schwalbe Kojak tires

The heavy stuff:

-Brooks Professional saddle (will buy a Brooks Swift, w/ ti rails). Can't ride without a Brooks saddle, but will lose 200+ grams with this switch)
-SRAM next generation front derailleur (I have an old but light XT front derailleur to put on.)
-Time Alium pedals (will buy Time XS carbon ti)
-Titec fat head ti stem (will buy Bontrager XXX OS carbon stem)
-Ergon grips with magnesium bar ends (will get new Ergon carbon grips)

Still, even with the heavy stuff, it's only 21 lbs.


----------



## dontomas (Oct 13, 2004)

*"Heavy" Blur XC*

RP-23
Talas RLC
Crossmax XL Disc 
Tubeless Nevegals (just waitin' for 'em to wear out)
XTR derailleurs
XT crank and shifters
Juicy 7 discs
Easton stem and carbon post and bar
Speedplay Frog Ti
on and on
just under 25 lbs


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

evil genius said:


> 23.5 lbs.


Very nice bike... What is it exactly ?


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Orbea Oiz 21# & Giant Anthem 23.52#*

Orbea Oiz 
Reba team 
XTR 970 Gruppo

Giant Anthem
Fox Talas X 90-110-130mm
XTR 060 Gruppo


----------



## Johnny v. (Feb 22, 2006)

Intense Spider. Extralite cranks, rings, HS, stem, seatpost, Sid WC, stans with ZTR rims, tune Qrs, Sram XO RD, XT front. Been racing and riding on the bike for three years. Comes in at under 20 lbs with Kendas light weight tires.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*32.5 lbs*

Frame: Azonic Saber w/Swinger 4-way air shock
Fork: Pike Coil
Rims: XM321
Tires: Nevegal 2.35 Back, Spec. Enduro 2.4 front
Hubs: Hope pro2 rear, Hope (xc) 20mm front
Cranks: LX
Front Der: XT
Rear Der: X-9
Shifters: SRAM 7.0 gripshift
Cassette: XT
Pedals: Frogs
Brakes: Avid bb7's (7"f, 6"r) with avid ti levers
Bar: Monkeylite xc
Stem: Nashbar
Seat: WTB Shadow V Stealth
Seat Post: Gravity Dropper, baby!

32.5 lbs of pure joy!

I think it's the carbon bar, Ti levers, Shadow V Stealth seat, and Frog pedals that make this such a featherweight.


----------



## evil genius (Jun 15, 2006)

Jerome said:


> Very nice bike... What is it exactly ?


This is a Carbonfiber Trek frame painted white by their Project One custom paint shop. The frame would be the same as a 2005 9.8. I bought the frame and built it with the components i wanted. Xt discs, Mavic sl, race x lite stuff, xo shifters and r.d. nothing too exotic.


----------



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

Just bought a new bike, stumpjumper hardtail comp. Its going ot be my race bike, with all the part swaps on it, I've got it down to 24 pounds.

GOAT


----------



## extensive (Jun 27, 2004)

weight weenie in training but im poor 

28.5 lbs


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

robkhoo said:


> About 28lb for this one, but it doesn't feel like it when you're riding it. I mostly ride XC, with some pretty stiff climbs on my local trails. I've got a rigid SS as well, which isn't much lighter!


how much travel do you have in that fork? just curious because i just got the same frame and am putting a 100mm fork on it. yours looks like it might be a little more than 100mm so im just curious. bike looks good overall. makes me even more anxious to get mine built.:madman:


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

27 1/2 lbs, but heavier with resolution tyres.


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

Weighed my Cannondale Caffeine F1 yesterday. It came in at 10.6kg. That's respectable considering I still run 3 chainrings, a Lefty Speed DLR2 fork, fat Oury grips and AU$15 bottle cages. Hoping to have a nice new Lefty Carbon SL soon. That'll be another 500+ grams gone! Shame about the US$1000+ cost!
Here's a pic, but it now runs a KCNC Ti ProLite seat post (150grams)
I could lose another 100 grams by upgrading to lightweight bottle cages and lightweight grips. Could also upgrade my rotors etc. easy weight savings still!


----------



## KINGFISHER1 (Dec 28, 2007)

mine weighs 43lbs...lol


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

26.2 lbs as it sits. I have a couple of things on the way and if I throw on an XTR casette, that should bring it down to 25.6 lbs.


----------



## grnxb (Jan 8, 2006)

08 Motebecane Fly 9357 all stock except for titec pork rind grips and wtb mutanoraptor 2.4 front, 2.1 nevegal in rear, slime lite tubes=23lbs

Frame Kinesis Kinesium Butted Aluminum 2.7lbs, 2xH2O Bosses, replaceable rear derailleur hanger
Fork RockShox SID Race - 80mm travel Pure Delite Dual Air suspension with External rebound adjust
Crankset FSA Afterburner Integrated spindle 22/32/44T 
Bottom Bracket FSA MegaEXO External Bearing System
Pedals exustar pm25
Front Derailleur Shimano XT FD-M761A
Rear Derailleur Shimano XTR 2008 RD-M971 Top-Normal
Shifters Shimano XT RapidFire Plus 27 speed SL-M760 with push-pull release
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano Ultegra cassette 9 speed 11-27T
Chain KMC super narrow X9 speed
Hubs Black Anodized Vuelta XRP Team Edition, Precison Bearing
Spokes Round Double Butted Stainless steel, black finish with alloy nipples
Rims Vuleta XRP Team SuperLite Disc, doublewall aluminum/eyelets (28 spoke)
Tires wtb mutanoraptor (front), kenda nevegal (rear), slime lite tubes
Brakes Avid Juicy Carbon, 160mm rotor 6 bolt IS mount (standard) (V-brake Bosses NOT included)
Brake Levers Avid Juicy Carbon
Headset FSA Orbit XL II cartridge bearing for threadless
Handlebar Ritchey Pro Double butted 2014 aluminum
Stem Ritchey Pro aluminum
Tape/Grip Titec pork rinds
Saddle Skye Turbo saddle, CrN/ Ti rails
Seat Post Ritchey Pro Aluminum 27.2x350mm
Seat Post Clamp Super Light Polished Aluminum


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

30 lb Giant NRS.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

10.0kg Vertex Team. With a set of Maxxis Ignitor Exception tires it is about 9.9kg.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Giant anthem currently 11.3kg. Soon to be sub 24lb, in 5 days. 

That's with heavy bars, brakes, crankset, rotors, chain, wirebead tyre.


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

*wow*



Davide said:


> my Spot is a pound+ more
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=76578#post76578


i feel sorry for that bike.It needs to go to a good home so it can get the right parts for it:nono:


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

GF Superfly, weight weenied out except for running tubes right now. 20.61 lbs.



















More pics here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370066


----------



## bananakaos (Oct 27, 2006)

XTC team (21 inch) 24.6lbs atm

deore derailleurs, levers
fsa gamma drive cranks and bb
avid sd3 Vs
sram 970 cassette
rock shock J4
novatec hubs with 317s

am upgrading with these parts that i have ordered for the race season (hopefully light and durable gear)

sram x0 rear d and twist shifters
sram 990 cassette and 991 chain
k force carbon bars
thomson stem
xt pedals
avid Ti levers

would like to get the rig down to 20lbs but would need to change cranks, shock,saddle and wheels/tires (those things alone would get me about 3lbs):thumbsup:


----------



## tintin40 (May 27, 2007)

My Trimble Zebra. At the mo weighs 22.8lb But i did get it down to 21lb but kept getting punctures so had to change from Maxxis 310s back to Conti


----------



## cyclemanpat (Jul 26, 2007)

My new Pedal Force build with a sid race will weigh 16.7 lbs when done in a few days!!! My Scott Scandium i ride now weighs 17.7 lbs with Sid race.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

cyclemanpat said:


> My new Pedal Force build with a sid race will weigh 16.7 lbs when done in a few days!!! My Scott Scandium i ride now weighs 17.7 lbs with Sid race.


You're even running it without air in the tyres. Now that is serious lightweight dedication.


----------



## cyclemanpat (Jul 26, 2007)

I actually just set-up my rims with Stan's today and all i need to finish bike now is my XO shifter and run all my cables!! I will post pics and final weight when done..........


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

damn that's a long stem....


----------



## cyclemanpat (Jul 26, 2007)

135mm syntace


----------



## yannick10 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine

Orbea Scape 2006, actually at 9,6 kg with kcnc Ti Prolite (not shown in picture)


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

Kona Bear 15.5".......34 lbs
This thing was 3 lbs over what Kona claimed (29 lbs) when I got it. Has heavier seatpost, stem and a bashring now..... 


Schwinn Homegrown Comp 17"......28 lbs
Was 25 lbs when I got it. Now has heavier seat, Thudbuster seat post, big tires and a downhill tube (no pinch flats!) in the back...... Love it.


----------



## kster (Nov 15, 2007)

About at 23lbs right now on my '08 Stumpjumper HT.

Some changes I've made:
XTR Crank
XTR FD
XT cassette
Crank Brothers 4ti pedals
Thomson seatpost
Terry 'Zero Y' saddle
Titec Pluto carbon bar ends
Arundel Dave-O bottle cage


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pedal Force MT XC - 18.2 lbs with a 2 X 9 drive train

Pedal Force MT SS - 14.2 lbs which might be getting lighter. Trying to get to 13.9 lbs. I am close.

Not MTB but you did say bikes.

Giant TCR aluminum 13.8 lbs.

Giant TCR aluminum 15,9 lbs (winter training bike)

Cervelo Dual tri bike 15.5 lbs. and 16.7 lbs with disk wheel and HED jet 60 race wheels.

Specialized Langster SS - just building this now and shooting for around 14 lbs or lighter.

Cross bike - no name aluminum frame 19.2 lbs and it is all due to the frame and forks. Should be able to fix this problem by the year end. Shooting for 17,5 lbs.


----------



## rallymerkur (May 3, 2007)

07' Motobecane Fly Pro 16" w/CB Eggbeater SLs - 22lbs.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

cyclemanpat said:


> I actually just set-up my rims with Stan's today and all i need to finish bike now is my XO shifter and run all my cables!! I will post pics and final weight when done..........


Well.........any update? I'm eager to see it! :yesnod:


----------



## bigDspud (Mar 14, 2007)

Titus RX with all the goods. 22.8lbs.


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

07 Large Heckler, 32Lb built to take the knocks , xtr cranks brakes , gears,chain cassette, sdg ti sadddle, easton havoc seat post, mavic xm719 rims 2mm dt swiss spokes , hope pro II hubs , dt swiss skewers, Pike coils, dhx-5 coil on the back, race face Atlas stem and bars , race face grips.Race face diablous head set, tried to keep it strong and light.


----------



## La Mano Poderosa (Jan 9, 2008)

*My front tire*

weighs 7 pounds


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

27lbs, 16" 05 Giant Trance 4:
Fox F100 RLT
Avid Single Digit 7 Brakes/Lever
Crossmax XL Wheels
Thompson Elite Seat Post
WTB Shadow Saddle
RaceFace Dues Stem
RaceFace Next Risers
RaceFace Evolve XC Cranks
SRAM X.0 Twisters/Rr Der
LX Fr Der
Oury Grips


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, everybody...Here´s my bike´s weight ------- 9,180 Kg = 20,23lbs

Marin Indian Fire Trail 2003 Columbus Altec
Manitou R7 MRD Absolute 100 mm
XT-Sram Plasma shifters (both tuned)
XT derauiller (tuned)
XTR rear mech and casette
XT cranks
XT levers with XTR V brakes (both tuned)
CB Sl pedals
Mavic Crossmax wheels with Kore Ti swekers
Ritchey 4axis stem
On Off carbon bars
NC 17 Imperator Pro aheadset
KCNC Ti seatpost (cut)
SLR Kit carbonio saddle
High Roller / Larsen TT 1,9 tires


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

My XC Race Rig = 22.8lbs

1997 Kona Kilauea, Columbus Cyber Cro-Mo Frame on it's 11th racing season

2002 Rock Shox SID SL (and a 98 Z2 Atom Bomb for the off season and as a spare)
Custom Chris King F, XTR R wheelset with Mavic Rims, Spline drive nipples and DT Rev spokes
XTR V-Brakes, Deraileurs, Cassette
XT Shifter/brake Levers, Raceface Crank & BB
RaceFace cockpit: Duke Stem, Carbon bar
Thompson Post
Time ATAC Carbon pedals
Kenda Karma Tires w. ultralight tubes
Ti water bottle cage

My Enduro/24 hour Rig = 26.5lbs

2007 Specialized FSR Elite, it's mostly stock save for the following:

ATAC Carbon Pedals
Kenda Karma Tires & UL Tubes (Panaracer Fire XC when things are messy)
XT Cassette
XT Shifters
Salsa Squewers
El Cheapo waterbottle cage


----------



## klein001 (Apr 1, 2005)

*My '97 Klein Attitude*

I've been able to get it down to 21.1lbs from 23.7lbs thanks to the posts and suggestions from this forum. Next parts to be replaced will be pedals (EB Ti), Tires (Conti Speed King Supersonic) and seat (Kit Carbino Flow) which should get it under 20lbs.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

Now *19.84lbs* with 355s, tubeless, kcnc cassette, FSA stem.


----------



## curtlo29 (Oct 24, 2007)

View attachment Curtlo.pdf


Curtlo 29er, 1x9 build.

21.9 lbs.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a Jamis Dakota XC and it comes in around 26.5-27 pounds depending on tires. I need to replace my heavy tubes, tires, grips, and bar ends to get it under 25 pounds. After that the 5 pound steel frame needs to go and I would be looking at a much more reasonable weight.


----------

